# New to Forum Thought I'd Start with a Video



## FLORIDA BOWFISHING (Aug 8, 2011)

New to the forum, but looks like there are a ton of people who bowfish on here. Looking forward to interacting with everyone. Thought I'd start out with a video to introduce who I am and what I do. Great forum!


----------



## FLORIDA BOWFISHING (Aug 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to get the player in the thread. I tried using the youtube code button at the top, but nothing seemed to work when I dropped in the embed code. Any help would be great for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

im no help with that. but welcome :beer: good to have another bowfishermen around. maybe this forum will liven up a bit


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Was wondering when Florida Bowfishing would find this place and spice it up with some ray pics!

Lesser, it'd be more lively if you would stop scaring everyone away first of all and secondly I can only talk about so much bowfishing from this half of the world ok? I can't even own a bow here! oke:


----------



## FLORIDA BOWFISHING (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay, I'll post a ray pic now. I have a new one. Sure to SPICE things up! LOL!! I'll start a new thread.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

well i wasnt so much concerned about what type of fish are in the pics because i know what else is normally in his pictures!!!!

weasle heres the plan, im gunna grab some bows a **** ton of gas and my boat and come over there ,shooting a few sharks, whales, stingrays and the like along the way of course, and were gunna go shoot some of them damn koi


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

There's not a whole lot worth shooting here. It's all small tropical fish around Oki unless you get way up north. Then you should be scared to get in a boat up there. You and me together would be found dead after 20 minutes on the water


----------

